# how to collect these bees?



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

A beevac is definitely the way to go, but why not just then do a cutout and get the queen and a 3rd hive?


----------



## dbmcalva (May 21, 2014)

Hey, that's the way to go. I'm going to see the carpenter that was going to remove the wall and do the repairs anyway, so just get the brood/honey and bees/queen, help him put it back together, and take what should be a good strong hive back home.
Guess I'm over thinking it. This is way more bees than either of my other hives have and I'm kinda excited about getting them. many thanks txbeek


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

When did they cut off the entrance? If those are just returning foragers you indeed will have a big new hive. Who knows how many are still inside tending the hive. Good Luck. G


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

A beevac will kill a lot of bees. That many bees will fill it more than once. When building your beevac be sure to line the inside with something the bees cannot sting, like tin, or fiberglass. Angry confused bees will literally sting the inside of the container. Then you will have a bunch of dead bees. I think I would get set up, Wait till dark, spray them with sugar water, and scoop as many into containers aw possible. then vac what is left that way you will have a lower mortality rate.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

If they are wanting the comb removed, a cut out and a vac should have been the first option.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Tenbears said:


> A beevac will kill a lot of bees.


Maybe yours will, but mine doesn't.


----------



## dbmcalva (May 21, 2014)

Used a beevac to get all the bees, it worked great. I use two 5 gallon buckets for my beevac and I was really happy with it. It didn't kill hardly any at all. 
The entrance had been cut off for about a week and there were as many bees inside the wall as there were in the pics. A big hive...to me anyway.
They wanted the comb removed but thought if they got the bees out they would just leave then they could remove the comb without bees being around.
I got 6 deep frames of brood comb from this hive but there was actually only 3-4 patches the size of your hand that had capped brood on it and not one egg or larva anywhere that I could see. I would've thought there would be some larva/eggs as well. I never saw a queen but there were lots of bees to try to look through. Could they be queenless or is this a typical brood pattern for this time of year?
I also only found 1 patch of honey about the size of your hand. I thought this was odd too. I expected it to have more honey than it did. Is this normal or should there be more honey? 
Appreciate the replies/ideas/thoughts. Bret


----------

